# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zevenhuijzen (Leerbroek)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zevenhuijzen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Wiel, locatie Leerbroek, Leerbroek

Adres: Recht van Ter Leede 5, Leerbroek

Website: www.gcdewiel.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zevenhuijzen*

----------

